# Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35



## Franz_16 (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo Boardgemeinde ! 

Ich möchte mal kurz darauf eingehen worum es in dem Artikel geht: 

Ein "Blinker-Spion" reist inkognito in das "Fischerstüberl" am Blaibachsee im bayerischen Wald. 

Dabei macht er aus seiner Sicht äußert negative Erfahrungen ! 
Es ist nicht abzustreiten, dass gerade Gewässer mit relativ guten Chancen auf einen schönen Fisch in Bayern oftmals sehr stark reglementiert sind - ob die Chancen auf einen schönen Fisch immer noch bestünden wenn das nicht so wäre, darf mal überdacht werden 

Hier mal die einzelnen Regeln die den Autor dabei wohl am meisten "stören" ich kann es mir leider nicht verkneifen diese aus meiner Sichtweise zu kommentieren: 

*1. "Gestattet ist nur das Fischen mit 2 Handangeln. Eine Angel auf Raubfisch die andere auf Friedfisch"*

Ob dass wirklich so dort gestanden hat weiß ich leider nicht genau - üblich ist in unserer Gegend, dass man nur mit einer Rute auf Raubfisch angeln darf und somit logischerweise nur mehr eine für Friedfisch bleibt sofern man auf Raubfisch angelt.. normalerweise darf man aber auch mit 2 Ruten auf Friedfisch angeln...
Ich weiß es nicht genau... habe aber so meine Bedenken 


*2. "Doch vorsichtshalber ist hier im Winter, fast möchte man sagen natürlich, das Angeln auf Hecht verboten. Die Schonzeit für Hecht geht vom 1. November bis zum 14.Mai, für Zander vom 1. November bis zum 30. Mai"*

Das ist in dieser Gegend nicht ungewöhnlich - ich bin zwar auch kein Fan von "sinnlosen" Schonzeiten aber es kann natürlich auch seine Gründe haben. Jeder von uns wird schon mal im November oder Dezember eine Hechtdame überlistet haben die schon Laich im Bauch hatte. Weiterhin sollte der Autor mal bedenken wo er sich überhaupt befindet --> im bayrischen Wald kann es gut möglich sein, dass ein See von November bis März eine geschlossene Eisdecke hat. Ist an sich aber auch noch nicht so schlimm.... dazu darf jeder seine eigene Meinung haben !  


Aber jetzt wirds schon besser: 
*3. "Sollte sich doch einmal ein Hecht oder Zander an den toten Köderfisch verirren, steht vor dem glücklichen Fang das Mindestmaß: für Hecht beträgt es 65 Zentimeter, für Zander satte 60 Zentimeter."*

So ab hier war dann bei mir zumindest Schluss mit lustig. Fast JEDER passionierte Raubfischangler hier würde sich solche Schonmaße herbeiwünschen ! 
Es ist doch nur logisch -- höheres Schonmaß -- höherer Bestand an größeren Fischen ! 
Gerade das hohe Schonmaß wäre für mich ein Grund da mal angeln zu gehen ! 


Jetzt bekleckert er sich nahezu mit Ruhm - die Stelle find ich immer noch am besten  *
4. "Im Stausee ist das Fischen auf Raubfische erlaubt. Blinkern und Schleppen nur vom Ufer aus. - Dass man auch vom Ufer aus schleppen kann ist mir noch nie untergekommen. Ich bedanke mich, dass man mir eine Angelmethode erlaubt, die es gar nicht gibt."*

:q :q :q ich bin immer noch am Grinsen... Mit Schleppen ist in diesem Fall das "Spinnfischen mit totem Köderfisch" (vereinzelt wird der Ausdruck auch für´s "gufieren" verwendet) gemeint. 
Muss man als "Gast" nicht unbedingt wissen - wobei ich in diesem Fall nachfragen würde. 
Aber peinlich finde ich wie arrogant er dazu schreibt: "Ich bedanke mich, dass man mir eine Angelmethode erlaubt, die es gar nicht gibt."

In dem Bericht tauchen noch mehrere Sachen auf die ihn "schocken" z.B. dass man nicht anfüttern darf. (Ist hier auch nichts besonderes) ! 


Ich frage mich allerdings nur - warum er sich vorher nicht einfach mal erkundigt hat ! 
Wenn ich einen Angeltrip plane ruf ich vorher immer an und frage nach der Schonzeit, ob Boilieangeln erlaubt ist, ob Nachtangeln erlaubt ist, ob Boot erlaubt ist und alles was ich denke wissen zu müssen. 
Mit solch einem trivialen Trick hätte der Autor sich jede Menge Ärger - und dem Besitzer der Gewässer sowie dem Hotel unfaire negativ Werbung erspart !

Wenn ich den Artikel so lese drängt sich mir einfach der Verdacht auf, dass der Autor das Gebiet schlichtweg schlecht reden will. 
Wer den ganzen Bericht vorliegen hat sollte ihn sich mal in Ruhe etwas genauer durchlesen und auch ein bisschen auf die sprachlichen Mittel die verwendet werden achten - da bekommt man dann ganz schnell ein Bild was die "Absicht" des Autors ist 

So und ich freue mich jetzt schon auf einen Angelurlaub in Blaibach - denn den werde ich garantiert noch machen


----------



## just_a_placebo (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

Sei doch froh Franzl!
Da wird das Gewässer wenigstens nicht gleich von hunderten Blinkerlesern überrannt 

(jetzt aber ins Bett, n8 ;> )


----------



## Geraetefetischist (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

Also ich bin ja nun auch nicht gerade ein Freund von Reglementierungen. Aber was der an 1.-3. auszusetzen hat verschliesst sich mir. Und 4. wäre mir egal.

1. Was ist der so unglaublich scharf auf 2 Raubfischangeln? Fängt man damit soviel mehr? Ich nicht, mir reicht eine.
2. Wo liegt das Problem? Im Nov. bis Mrz. nicht auf Zander und Hecht zu fischen? Als ob alle nur ab Nov. drauf warten würden die Hechte zu Massakrieren. Gut, über den Hecht im Nov-Dez. könnte man streiten, der Zander ist aber doch eh ein sommerfisch. Als Belastung für Gastangler empfinde ich das jedenfalls nicht unbedingt, die kommen eh nur in der warmen Jahreszeit - sprich später Frühling bis mitte Herbst.
3. Ds Empfinde ich persönlich als recht Gering. Sone Minifische gehen eh zurück bei mir, mein pers. mass ist je noch 5 cm höher..

4. da ich eh schleppen langweilig und nicht als richtiges Angeln Empfinde... und das eh dominanz der Einheimischen ist (zumindest hier)... Who really cares?

Just Monsters 
Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*



> Dabei macht er aus seiner Sicht äußert negative Erfahrungen !


Naja, wenn das eben die Sicht des Autors ist, sollte man das einfach so respektieren, denke ich.
Aber das ist auch der Unterschied von Zeitschriften zu Foren wie dem Anglerboard:
In der Zeitschrift steht das eben da, vielleicht kommt in den nächsten Ausgaben dazu auch ein Leserbrief, dann hat es sich aber auch. 

Hätte der gleiche Autor das hier im Anglerboard geschrieben, wären wohl ziemlich schnell dazu entsprechende Kommentare gekommen, so dass man sich mit einer breiteren Meinungsbasis dann seine eigene Meinung bilden kann.

Nicht umsonst heisst es ja aber immer, dass mit Namen gekennzeichnete Artikel nicht die Meinung der Redaktion wiedergeben müssen.

Und letztlich ist die Meinungsbreite (siehe auch Anglerboard) zu vielen Themen eben wirklich sehr breit, da sollte auch in den Zeitschriften Platz für die veschiedenen Meinungen sein.


----------



## taildancer (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

Naja...schleppen vom ufer hät mich aber auch stuzig gemacht!!
@geraetefetischist:Banause!


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*



> Nicht umsonst heisst es ja aber immer, dass mit Namen gekennzeichnete Artikel nicht die Meinung der Redaktion wiedergeben müssen.


 
den Namen des Autors suchte ich bislang vergeblich


----------



## Laksos (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> ... mit Namen gekennzeichnete Artikel nicht die Meinung der Redaktion wiedergeben müssen.


Wenn ich's recht im Kopf habe, fehlte aber bei diesem Artikel ausnahmsweise (wohl aus Undercovergründen) der Name, oder?   

@taildancer
Mit "Schleppen vom Ufer" ist sicherlich das "beständige Heranziehen/Bewegen eines Köders = Schleppen" per Dauerkurbeln an der Rolle gemeint! Das steht auch oft als "Schleppverbot" in Tagesscheinen vieler Forellenpuffs. 
Dieser Begriff und dessen Bedeutung im Gegensatz zum Schleppangeln vom Boot war dem Autor anscheinend ebenfalls nicht bekannt.
Trotzdem fand ich den Artikel gut, sehr interessant und gar nicht schlecht. Es ist ja nicht an der Tagesordnung, dass derart kritische Artikel in der Angelpresse erscheinen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

Laksos hat da was gutes angesprochen, nämlich das schleppen auch auf Forelle betrieben wird- und dass dann nur vom Ufer aus, der autor hat schlichtweg keine Ahnung, so einfach ist das!!!!
KOF!!!


----------



## RaWagrayling (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

Solche Spione lob' ich mir! Der Geheimagent hat die Gegebenheiten rund um den Blaibacher See im Bayerischen Wald vortrefflich beschrieben. Der Artikel wird hoffentlich seine Wirkung zeigen und all die verblödeten Massenfang gierigen Beutemacher ("Angeln muss sich doch wenigstens lohnen, schließlich hat man ja dafür bezahlt!"), die ich so besonders ungern an Angelgewässern erster Güte antreffe, künftig von dort fern halten!
Ich habe bei der Familie Höcherl jedenfalls kürzlich mein (zweites) Angelparadies gefunden! Und das liegt gewiss auch daran, dass die Gewässer hier verantwortungsvoll bewirtschaftet werden. Ich persönlich finde es großartig, dass dort noch auf die Einhaltung gewisser Regeln (Verbote?!) geachtet wird! Noch besser fände ich es allerdings, wenn zur selben Zeit stets nur mit einer Rute gefischt werden dürfte! Wie will ein verantwortungsbewusster Angler mit mehr als einer ausgelegten Rute denn sonst gewährleisten, zwei gleichzeitig beißende Fische mit der für ihre Arterhaltung gebotenen Sorgfalt schonend zu drillen und vernünftig zu landen?! Die "Beute" wird von Manchen heutzutage wohl nur noch wie eine leblose Sache verstanden und behandelt?! Anders kann ich mir eine Kritik am Verbot mehrerer Ruten nicht erklären.
Den Frust über die von ihm beanstandete Winterschonzeit hätte der Agent durch vorherige Nachfrage (z. B. auf der website der Fam. Höcherl) vermeiden sollen!
Schließlich hat er sich dann als geistiger "Doppel-Null-Agent“ qualifiziert, indem er gerade das Verbotsschild unterhalb der Staumauer beanstandet, das - Gott und Herrn Anton Höcherl sei Dank - die Schonstrecke schützt, die erst gewährleistet, dass die kapitalen Hechte, Zander, Huchen, Rapfen, Karpfen, Barben, Döbel usw., denen man (gefälligst!) in der abwärts verlaufenden Angelstrecke nachstellt, relativ ungestört heranwachsen können. 
So hat z. B. meine Freundin, die im zarten Alter von 47 Jahren gerade erst ihre Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt hat und also noch keinerlei praktische Erfahrungen im Angeln aufweist, bereits an ihrem ersten Angeltag (im Oktober vergangenen Jahres) eben unterhalb der Schonstrecke immerhin einen kleinen Hecht von 72 cm landen können. 
Wie klein sollen denn die Fische sein dürfen, die der Blinker-Spion erbeuten will?! Wenn er Kleinstfische bevorzugt, sollte er sich vielleicht Seehasenrogen kaufen und aufs Angeln ganz verzichten - zumindest bei den Höcherls!
In seiner Einfältigkeit leistet der Mann aber ein gutes Werk, wenn er durch seine Beiträge hoffentlich verhütet, dass die "Bekloppten" zu den letzten Refugien unserer Leidenschaft anreisen. Weiter so !!! #6

Im Nachhinein will ich noch einige andere Kritikpunkte des Spions aufgreifen.

Watverbot im Regen: Wie der Spion richtig bemerkt, ist der Regen weitgehend ziemlich flach, also anscheinend gut bewatbar. Sein Untergrund ist allerdings recht steinig und zerklüftet. Die Trittfestigkeit eines Watfischers wäre sehr fraglich. Wenn dann allerdings unvermittelt (über den Kraftwerksstau) gelegentlich der Blaibacher See abgelassen wird, wäre ein Waten absolut lebensgefährlich! Das Verbot macht Sinn!!!

Kunstköderverbot: Darüber hinaus ist der Regen bei ziemlicher Strömung relativ stark bewachsen. Jedes Blinkern oder Spinnfischen würde unweigerlich zu Hängern führen (am steinig zerklüfteten Untergrund oder wegen der vielen Wasserpflanzen - trotz super schneller Köderführung und bei Verwendung von Krautblinkern! Wie gesagt, der Fluss ist relativ flach), was entweder den Verlust des Köders oder das Herausreißen von Wasserpflanzen zur Folge hätte. Das Verbot macht also ebenfalls Sinn!!!

Auch über diese Zusammenhänge hätte sich der Spion ohne Weiteres Aufschluss verschaffen können, bevor er seine leichtfertige Kritik formulierte.

 #d  :c  #c  |kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

@RaWagrayling 

Herzlich Willkommen im Anglerboard  

schöner Beitrag von dir - auch geil geschrieben ! #r 

Je öfter ich mir den Artikel durchlese desto "unverschämter" kommt er mir vor. 

Ich schreibe auf jeden Fall auch noch nen Leserbrief an den Blinker


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

Moin Moin, 
Herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard #h

Bis auf diese Passage:


> Noch besser fände ich es allerdings, wenn zur selben Zeit stets nur mit einer Rute gefischt werden dürfte! Wie will ein verantwortungsbewusster Angler mit mehr als einer ausgelegten Rute denn sonst gewährleisten, zwei gleichzeitig beißende Fische mit der für ihre Arterhaltung gebotenen Sorgfalt schonend zu drillen und vernünftig zu landen?!


kann ich Dir nur zustimmen, gleichwohl bin ich in der Lage mit 2 Ruten gleichzeitig im Wasser zurechtzukommen und ich bin dennoch ein verantwortungsbewusster Angler!


----------



## Joka (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*



			
				RaWagrayling schrieb:
			
		

> P.P.S.: - Wie macht Ihr das, dass Ihr ein Zitat eines Sportfreundes in einen so hübschen Kasten hinein kriegt?



unten rechts auf zitieren klicken


----------



## RaWagrayling (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> ... gleichwohl bin ich in der Lage mit 2 Ruten gleichzeitig im Wasser zurechtzukommen und ich bin dennoch ein verantwortungsbewusster Angler!



Sollten gleichzeitig zwei halbwegs stattliche Karpfen anbeißen, wäre ich sehr daran interessiert, Deinen verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit diesen zu studieren - ich bin immer gern bereit, etwas dazu zu lernen!
Gruß, RaWaGrayling
 |kopfkrat

P.S.: - Freut mich auch, Dich kennen zu lernen!


----------



## Joka (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

jo np


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

Zu dem sinnlosen Spiontest:

In Bayern sind generell nur *zwei Handangeln* erlaubt.
In den meisten Gewässern, die ich kenne, ist dabei nur *1 Handangel auf Raubfisch* erlaubt, um den Raubfischbestand zu sichern. Dazu dienen auch *"Fischschonstrecken".* 
Da die Entnahmen von massigen Fischen Pflicht ist, also das Zurücksetzen von Fischen (C&R) verboten, ist die *Heraufsetzung des Schonmaßes* für Raubfische die einzig legale Möglichkeit, durch Zurücksetzen den Raubfischbestand zu sichern (den "Fischstreckenlegern" von Blinker sicherlich ein gewaltiger Dorn im Auge).
Deswegen sind auch die *langen Schonzeiten* sind für Gastkarten durchaus gewöhnlich.

*"Schleppen vom Ufer aus"* ist eine eindeutige Angelmethode.

Eigentlich erwarte ich, dass die von Autoren von Europas größter Angelzeitschrift Profis sind. *Dieser Autor aber ist aber der Fischerei unkundig und auch unfähig zu recherchieren. *

(Dabei erinnere ich mich noch an den Artikel im Blinker über Raubfischangeln an bayerischen Seen, als der Autor mit Hilfe von Echolot und mit Saiblingen und Forellen auf Hechte geschleppt hat. Erst nach langem Protest wegen der mehrfachen Gesetzesüberschreitungen und Vereinsordnugsmißachtungen hat Blinker mühsam und halbwegs den Fehler eingestanden bzw schöngeredet.)


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

Hi Franz! Sicher hast Du recht und der Journalistische Abstand fehlt, aber stell Dir mal einen z.B. Schleswig Holsteiner vor der an ein Wasser kommt wo er nur eine Angeln benutzen darf?

Oder nicht anfüttern darf?

Oder oder oder? Unterm Strich sind das ganzschön viele Regeln, die da (Auch wenn Sie Thypisch für Bayern sind) auf einen einprasseln und da kann sich natürlich das Bild sehr negativ darstellen. 

Du als Bayer bist schon dran gewöht und siehst das alles aus ner anderen Perspektive.

Mal ne Gegenfrage was kosten Dein Angeln an Gebühren im Jahr?


----------



## Veit (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

Hmm, bis auf die hohen Mindestmaße (wg. Kochtopanglern), finde ich diese ganzen Regelungen eine Frechheit.
Alle Vereinsmeier die ihren Mitgliedern immer mehr das angeln vermiesen, gehören in die Wüste geschickt. Ich lasse mich nicht von irgendwelchen oberschlauen Herren beim Angeln einschränken, dafür dass ich auch noch Geld an den Verein bezahle. 
Find es gut, dass sowas auch mal in den Zeitschriften angesprochen wird!


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, bis auf die hohen Mindestmaße (wg. Kochtopanglern), finde ich diese ganzen Regelungen eine Frechheit.
> Alle Vereinsmeier die ihren Mitgliedern immer mehr das angeln vermiesen, gehören in die Wüste geschickt. Ich lasse mich nicht von irgendwelchen oberschlauen Herren beim Angeln einschränken, dafür dass ich auch noch Geld an den Verein bezahle.
> Find es gut, dass sowas auch mal in den Zeitschriften angesprochen wird!


 
Hallo Veit#h ,

es geht nicht um's Vermiesen von angeln, sondern bei den meist überfischten Gewässern eine Regelung zum Schutz vor Überfischung zu finden.
Ich glaube nicht, dass eine Anglerpension, die speziell von Anglern lebt, ihre Kundschaft verlieren will. Im Gegenteil, um eben möglicht ihren Kunden Fische versprechen zu können, muss sie verträgliche Regeln finden.#h


----------



## Veit (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

Mich würde sie jedenfalls gar nicht erst als Kunden bekommen, weil ich an so einem Gewässer garantiert nicht fischen würde. Dann bleibe ich lieber an den heimischen gewässern wo mir nicht alles verboten wird und ich trotzdem auch ganz gut fange.

Und wenn die Pension ihre Kunden behalten will, dann muss sie halt mehr Fische in ihrem Tümpel besetzen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

Hy Franz,

in Punkt 1, 
gebe ich Dir Recht. Es ist gängige Praxis von den Vereinen hier das Angeln auf Raubfisch nur mit einer Rute zu erlauben. Wenn amn aber auf Friedfisch aus ist darf man dies auch mit zwei Ruten.

Wobei laut Gesetz auch zwei Ruten zum Raubfischangeln erlaubt wären!

Bei Punkt 2,
bin ich nicht deiner Meinung. Denn laut Gsetz hat der Hecht in Bayern eine Schonzeit von 15.Feb.-15.Apr. und der Zander von 15.Mär.-30.Apr.
Eine Schonzeit von 1.Jan.-30.Apr. macht da schon eher Sinn. 
Und es macht aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn diese auch noch unnötig zu verlängern. Geschlossene Eisdecke hin oder her. |kopfkrat 
Ich hatte dieses Jahr auch schon im Sept. und Okt. Hechte die Laich ausgeprägt hatten. 

Zu Punkt 3, 
nichts gegen ein erhöhtes Schonmaß. Das liegt in Bayern laut Gesetz für Hecht bei 50cm und für Zander auch bei 50cm.
Aber dann muss auch gewährleistet sein das in dem Gewässer Fische sind die dieses erhöhte Maß auch locker haben. Leider sieht die Realität oft anders aus.
Ich kenne genügend Gewässer wo für Hecht und Zander ein Schonmaß von 60cm gilt. Wenn man dann aber sieht was gefangen wird sieht das ganz anders aus. Da werden reihenweise Hechtbabys von 45-50cm und Zander in der selber Größe gefangen.
Ob es dann noch interessant ist dort zum angeln zu gehen bezweifle ich. Da kann ich mein Geld gleich verschenken.

Desweitern finde ich es gut das dieser selbsherrlichen und total überzogenen Reglementierung der Angler von Seiten einiger Bayerischer Vereine mal ein entsprechender Artikel engegengesetz wurde.
Dem Autor nun Unwissenheit oder gar Arroganz vorzuwerfen find ich schon etwas sehr übertrieben.

Aber wie schon gesagt, da hat jeder seine eigene Meinung.


----------



## heinzrch (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

> Dieser Autor aber ist aber der Fischerei unkundig und auch unfähig zu recherchieren. 

Genau! - und da der verantwortliche Chefredakteur den Bericht vor der Freigabe sicherlich gelesen hat, reiht er sich hier mit ein....(oder ist er sogar selber der Agent ?).

Was muß der (editiert von Thomas9904 (war doch nicht nötig!)) einen Privatkrieg mit seiner Wirtin auf 2 Seiten einer der größten Deutschen Angelzeitschriften austragen ?

Wenn er sich dort so benommen hat, wie sein arroganter Schreibstil vermuten läßt, wundert mich eh nix mehr!

Ansonsten sind die dort vorherschenden Fischereibestimmungen wie fast überall in Bayern. das angehobene Schonmaß empfinde ich als vorbildlich.
Lediglich das frühe Einsetzen der Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander wundert mich etwas
(ebenfalls am Liebenstein-Speicher)

Zur Ehrenrettung des Blinker muß man aber sagen, daß die Diskussion um die Dorschgründe sowie die Technikserie über Posen (P.Drennan) ordentlich gemacht sind.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*



> Wenn er sich dort so benommen hat, wie sein arroganter Schreibstil vermuten läßt, wundert mich eh nix mehr!



Genau ! ... ich werde diesen Sommer mal nach Blaibach fahren.. kannst ja mitkommen  

Man schaue sich doch mal die ganzen ehemals "guten" Gewässer an.... 
Beispiel: Hohenwarthe ... Anfang der 90er das "Traumrevier"... alles ist da hingepilgert und das Teil wurde schlichtweg tot geangelt... die Thüringer hier können euch da bestimmt nette Geschichten erzählen was da damals abging  

Bei unserem Hobby gibt es einfach viele die nur durch strikte Verbote verstehen wie sie sich verhalten müssen... weiter als bis zum eigenen Kochtopf denken halt manche leider nicht.. aber die sind dann die ersten die sich über Verbote beschweren...  
Wer viel fangen will und ohne viele Verbote angeln will der muss halt dann einen Forellenteich aufsuchen.


@Veit 


> Find es gut, dass sowas auch mal in den Zeitschriften angesprochen wird!


Sicher ist es eigentlich positiv zu bewerten wenn auch mal die "Wahrheit" gesagt wird... 
aber dieser Bericht eignet sich dafür überhaupt nicht - das ist einfach nur ein "ich rede alles schlecht" Artikel... noch dazu sagt er ja nicht mal die Wahrheit.. siehe Schleppfischen  

Du hast in Bayern auch die Möglichkeit an Gewässer zu gehen wo du den Campingwagen ans Ufer stellen kannst, ein Feuer machen kannst und angeln kannst wie du willst - und das für unsere Verhältnisse meistens auch noch spottbillig  
Kannst du dir vorstellen wie viel da gefangen wird ? - bzw. wieviel einheimische da angeln ?


----------



## Veit (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

@ Franz16: Ich war schon in Bayern angeln und du hast recht, dass dort die Fischbestände zum Teil wirklich klasse sind. war an einem kleinen Bach in der Oberpfalz mit dem Vorsitzenden des Angelvereins. Jeder hatte nur eine Rute. Gefangen haben wir an ein und der selben Stelle Forellen, Barben, Karpfen und Aale. Alles auf einfachen Tauwurm! Als wir dann aber bei Einbruch der Dämmerung einpacken mussten, weil nachtangeln verboten war fand ichs doch sehr schade....

Darum ist es mir dann trotzdem lieber, wenn ich hier bei uns von solchen Einschränkungen verschont bleibe. Sicher ist es hier nicht so einfach regelmäßig vergleichbare Fänge zu erzielen, aber es gelingt mir doch öfters mal und ich kann dann auch mit stolz behaupten, dass ich mir diese Fänge härter erarbeitet habe als damals an dem bayrischen Bach.


----------



## Fliegenfänger (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

Ich habe gerade mal diesen umstrittenen Artikel gelesen. So schlecht fand ich den gar nicht. Ich habe schon lange das Gefühl, daß es bei den Bestimmungen für das Angeln in Richtung Süden immer krasser wird. Vielleicht haben sich auch schon zu viele Angler an die Einschränkungen gewöhnt u. merken das gar nicht mehr. Ich verstehe ohnehin nicht warum die Bundesländer ein Fischereirecht haben, das von vielen Vereinen oder Fischereipächtern wesentlich strenger als nötig gehandhabt wird. Ich meine hier speziell größere Mindesmaße u. längere Schonzeiten als im Fischereigesetz vorgeschrieben. Ich hätte jedenfalls keine Lust an so einem Gewässer wie im Artikel beschrieben zu angeln.   

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*



			
				Fliegenfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade mal diesen umstrittenen Artikel gelesen. So schlecht fand ich den gar nicht. Ich habe schon lange das Gefühl, daß es bei den Bestimmungen für das Angeln in Richtung Süden immer krasser wird. Vielleicht haben sich auch schon zu viele Angler an die Einschränkungen gewöhnt u. merken das gar nicht mehr. Ich verstehe ohnehin nicht warum die Bundesländer ein Fischereirecht haben, das von vielen Vereinen oder Fischereipächtern wesentlich strenger als nötig gehandhabt wird. Ich meine hier speziell größere Mindesmaße u. längere Schonzeiten als im Fischereigesetz vorgeschrieben. Ich hätte jedenfalls keine Lust an so einem Gewässer wie im Artikel beschrieben zu angeln.
> 
> Gruß Fliegenfänger


 
das mit denn Mindest & Schonzeiten wird doch von Fall zu Fall anderes behandelt...so auch bei UNS!
Warum? Da wir keine Hechte & Zander besetzten muß man SIE anders Hegen&Pflegen ...
Schonmaß 60cm Hecht & leider nur 40 cm Zander!
Gemeinsame Schonzeit(um keinen zu Verangeln) versteht sich dann von selbst denke ich...!

@ Franz 
denke denn LESERBRIEF kannst du dir schenken da die Herren eh hier Lesen & diesen nicht Veröffentlichen...!

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Kochtoppangler (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

1. Also das mit den 2 Ruten finde ich noch Ok auch wenn ich meistens eher 4 benutze  =)
Aber nur eine Raubfischrute ? Ich meine Wenn ich z.B. nicht an Weißfisch interessiert bin dann darf ich also nur eine rute Benutzen ?

2. Die Schonzeiten find ich ganz ok so .

3. Das mindestmaß für Hecht könnt ruhig noch 5 -10 cm höher
    Und bei den zandern hab i keine Ahnung wie groß die so im Schnitt sind .

4. Schleppen vom Boot aus ist also nicht erlaubt ? schonmal ne Sch... Regelung
    Die nächste Frage wäre denn wie das vom Treibenden Boot aus aussieht ...


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

Die Frage für mich, ist eine andere... Da derjenige, welcher das "Hausrecht" an einem Gewässer besitzt auch die Bedingungen festlegen kann (solange diese mit dem geltenden Fischereirecht konform gehen!) würde es mich eher interessieren, ob für Vereinsmitglieder und für Gäste die gleichen Rechte gelten? 

Ich war früher oft am Schwarzen Regen zwischen Zwiesel und Regen zum Fliegenfischen, Wochenkarte 100 DM und NUR Trockenfliegen ohne Widerhaken erlaubt... Ohne Widerhaken sehe ich ja ein, fische sowieso meistens ohne, aber die Vereinsmitglieder durften auch it Naßfliegen und Nymphen und Streamern angeln... 100DM für ne Wochenkarte war vor 15 Jahren ein Arsch voll Kohle für mich! Wollte letztes Jahr auch mal wieder hinfahren, aber die Wochenkarte kostet jetzt 100€ und noch immer darf ich als Gast nur mit der Trockenfliege fischen... sorry, aber da platzt mir der Sack bei solch unverschämten Gängeleien!!!

Apropos Blinker... den les ich immer seltener 

Aber im Ernst, es würde mich eher interessieren, was für ein Unterschied zwischen Vereinsmitglied und Gast gemacht wird!? Denn gerade in Bayern hab ich manchmal das Gefühl, gastangler sind nur dazu da teure Gastkarten zu kaufen um die Vereinskasse aufzubessern... Und bei den Preisentwicklungen im Gastkartenbereich ist Bayern bald in einer Liga mit Österreich...


----------



## Franz_16 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*



> Aber im Ernst, es würde mich eher interessieren, was für ein Unterschied zwischen Vereinsmitglied und Gast gemacht wird!?



Unser 007 hat scheinbar verschwiegen, dass Hausgäste einen Sonderpreis von € 20,--/Woche für beide Gewässer zahlen (D.h. für den Fluss Regen und den Blaibacher See).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

Und was muss man zahlen wenn man kein Hausgast ist? Oder bekommst man dann garkeine Karte.... Wundern würde mich das nicht.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

@Stuffel 
keine Ahnung... das Heft liegt gerade 300km östlich von mir  

Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, ist die Fliegenstrecke den Hausgästen vorbehalten.. der See kann von jedem befischt werden... ich weiß es aber nicht 100%ig


----------



## RaWagrayling (2. März 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*



			
				Stuffel schrieb:
			
		

> Und was muss man zahlen wenn man kein Hausgast ist? Oder bekommst man dann garkeine Karte.... Wundern würde mich das nicht.



Einfach selbst mal nachsehen unter
http://www.info@fischerstueberl.de/

- dort stehen alle Konditionen (und mehr) :k


----------



## Flussbarschfan (2. März 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> *1. "Gestattet ist nur das Fischen mit 2 Handangeln. Eine Angel auf Raubfisch die andere auf Friedfisch"*
> 
> Ob dass wirklich so dort gestanden hat weiß ich leider nicht genau - üblich ist in unserer Gegend, dass man nur mit einer Rute auf Raubfisch angeln darf und somit logischerweise nur mehr eine für Friedfisch bleibt sofern man auf Raubfisch angelt.. normalerweise darf man aber auch mit 2 Ruten auf Friedfisch angeln...
> Ich weiß es nicht genau... habe aber so meine Bedenken (vor allem weil der Autor eh nicht der hellste zu sein scheint.. wie sich noch zeigen wird  )


 
muss da mal widersprechen:
bei uns im Freisinger Verein ist das Fischen mit zwei handangeln erlaubt, aber nur mit EINER davon darf auf Friedfisch gefischt werden
(Zitat Erlaubnisschein: "Das Fischen ist mit zwei Handangeln (je eine Anbisstelle) erlaubt, wobei mindestens eine der Handangeln mit einem Köderfisch oder Fischfetzen mit mindestens 10 cm Länge beködert sein muss.) ...also, zumindest in dem Punkt ist gut möglich, dass der Autor recht hat.  
Ich find zwar auch, dass man sich vor einem Angelurlaub darüber informieren sollte, wie das Reglement am Urlaubsort aussieht, aber ich weiß nich... bei so nem Paragraphendschungel (bei dem ja laut Artikel nicht mal eingesessene Angler durchblicken) würd mir das fischen wenig Spaß machen... immer überlegen müssen, ob ich grad was verbotenes mache...
und mit dem Anfüttern... das weiß wiederum ich nicht bescheid, aber ich glaub, an den meisten Orten bezieht sich doch das Fütterverbot aus anfüttern VOR dem eigentlichen Ansitz, oder!?! Aber dort wars ja laut Autor nicht mal erlaubt während dem Angeln ne Handvoll Mais ins Wasser zu schmeißen...


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*



			
				Flussbarschfan schrieb:
			
		

> muss da mal widersprechen:
> bei uns im Freisinger Verein ist das Fischen mit zwei handangeln erlaubt, aber nur mit EINER davon darf auf Friedfisch gefischt werden
> (Zitat Erlaubnisschein: "Das Fischen ist mit zwei Handangeln (je eine Anbisstelle) erlaubt, wobei mindestens eine der Handangeln mit einem Köderfisch oder Fischfetzen mit mindestens 10 cm Länge beködert sein muss.) ...also, zumindest in dem Punkt ist gut möglich, dass der Autor recht hat. ...


 
Hallo Flussbarschfan#h ,

das mit dem Kreisfischereiverein Freising läßt sich nicht so einfach übertragen.
 Die neue Regelung, die du zitierst, ist erst seit diesem Jahr. Bisher war im Verein das Angeln ausschließlich mit nur EINER Handangel erlaubt. Aufgrund des großen Raubfischbestands aber mußte eine Regelung gefunden werden, die einerseits aus Hegegründen den Raubfischbestand an Waller und Hecht mindert (deswegen die Mindestgröße des Köders bei der Zweiten Angel), andererseits aber an dem Prinzip des Angeln mit nur EINER Angel nichts wesentlich ändert.
Ob das auch der Grund bei dem diskutiertem Fall ist?#c 

Grüße #h


----------



## Franz_16 (5. April 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*



			
				Flussbarschfan schrieb:
			
		

> muss da mal widersprechen:
> bei uns im Freisinger Verein ist das Fischen mit zwei handangeln erlaubt, aber nur mit EINER davon darf auf Friedfisch gefischt werden
> (Zitat Erlaubnisschein: "Das Fischen ist mit zwei Handangeln (je eine Anbisstelle) erlaubt, wobei mindestens eine der Handangeln mit einem Köderfisch oder Fischfetzen mit mindestens 10 cm Länge beködert sein muss.) ...also, zumindest in dem Punkt ist gut möglich, dass der Autor recht hat.
> Ich find zwar auch, dass man sich vor einem Angelurlaub darüber informieren sollte, wie das Reglement am Urlaubsort aussieht, aber ich weiß nich... bei so nem Paragraphendschungel (bei dem ja laut Artikel nicht mal eingesessene Angler durchblicken) würd mir das fischen wenig Spaß machen... immer überlegen müssen, ob ich grad was verbotenes mache...
> und mit dem Anfüttern... das weiß wiederum ich nicht bescheid, aber ich glaub, an den meisten Orten bezieht sich doch das Fütterverbot aus anfüttern VOR dem eigentlichen Ansitz, oder!?! Aber dort wars ja laut Autor nicht mal erlaubt während dem Angeln ne Handvoll Mais ins Wasser zu schmeißen...



Servus Flussbarschfan 

1. laut Gesetz darf man in Bayern mit 2 Ruten angeln - egal ob Raub- oder Friedfisch... Vereine oder Gewässerbesitzer können das jedoch dann auch selber regeln wie sie wollen z.B. nur 1 Rute auf Raubfisch, nur 1 Rute auf Friedfisch etc. 
In der Oberpfalz ist es an den allermeisten Gewässern üblich, dass mit 1 Rute auf Raubfisch geangelt werden darf. Wie es an besagtem Gewässer ist weiß ich leider nicht genau - kann durchaus möglich sein, dass man nur mit einer Rute auf Friedfische angeln darf - aber selbst wenn was ist daran so schlimm ?

2. Anfüttern
Bei uns im Verein z.B. darf man auch nicht anfüttern - ich fange seit 10 Jahren dort meine Fische - die Leute die heimlich anfüttern fangen keinen Deut mehr... eher im Gegenteil !
Aber wenn es mich stört, dass ich gewisse Sachen nicht darf, WARUM fahr ich dann da hin ? 
Ein Fliegenfischer fährt doch auch nicht an einen teuren Forellenbach und regt sich danach auf, dass alles schlecht war weil er nicht mit Wurm angeln durfte :q

Ich bleibe dabei - hätte der unbekannte Autor sich 1 Stunde Zeit genommen hätte er gewußt auf was er sich einlässt. 
Und ob das wirklich ein Test war, oder ob der Autor nur unter dem Deckmantel "Wir testen für euch" dem Anbieter eins auswischen wollte - naja darüber könnte man spekulieren


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. April 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ob das wirklich ein Test war, oder ob der Autor nur unter dem Deckmantel "Wir testen für euch" dem Anbieter eins auswischen wollte - naja darüber könnte man spekulieren



Hi Franz,
Auf der anderen Seite stellt sich aber auch die Frage, warum sollte der Autor dem Betreiber (Anbieter) eins auswischen wollen.  #c 

@ RaWagrayling,
danke für den Link. #6 
Aber 11€ für eine Tageskarte an einen Tümpel wo es scheinbar mehr Beschränkungen für den Angler als Fisch gibt.  #d  Naja, im Endefekt muss jeder selber wissen wem er sein Geld in den Rachen steckt.


----------



## rainerle (6. April 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

jetzt will ich doch noch meinen Senft dazu geben:

a: zumin. in Bayern ist es Vorschrift, dass die Vereine auf Grundlage Ihrer Jahreskarten ein Kontigent an Tageskarten zur Verfügung stellen müssen - dies meist sehr zum Ärger der Vereine. Also "Abzocke" sind die Beschränkungen für Gastangler nicht, eher "Abschreckung", weil keiner scharf darauf ist, dass die Gewässer von Horten heimgesucht und geplündert werden.

b: ist mir eine frühe Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander sowie ein hohes Schonmaß wesentlich lieber, als Schonmaße von 40 und 45 cm, sowie im Norden und Osten der Republik üblich.

c: gerade im nördlichen und bis zu Donaugrenze hinlaufenden Bereich in Bayern, hat es nicht annähernd die großen Gewässer wie im Rest der Republik. Meist sind es gerade kleinere und mittlere Gewässer, auf denen sowieso schon gehöriger Angeldruck liegt und dieser in den letzten Jahren noch durch Fraßdruck von Kormoran verstärkt wurde. Deshalb finde ich Beschränkungen zum Wohl der Fische und auch der einheimischen Angler ganz ok. 

Der Punkt ist: gibts keine "scharfen" Beschränkungen kommen eben die "Gastangler" und machen Dir in der Urlaubszeit das Wasser kaputt und Du als Anwohner und Vereinsmitglied sitzt für den Rest des Jahres in der Sch...... Mehr noch, Du darfst dann auch noch Arbeitsdienste schieben, für Besatz sorgen damit im nächsten Jahr gleiches läuft.


----------



## Lionhead (6. April 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*



			
				rainerle schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt will ich doch noch meinen Senft dazu geben:
> 
> b: ist mir eine frühe Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander sowie ein hohes Schonmaß wesentlich lieber, als Schonmaße von 40 und 45 cm, sowie im Norden und Osten der Republik üblich.
> 
> ...


----------



## rainerle (6. April 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

Vorab eins: ich habe nicht behauptet, dass bei uns der wilde Osten einfällt, oder dass wir besser sind als "Ossis" oder Nordlichter. Fällt mir im Traum nicht ein, eine solche These auch nur zu denken, da es auch genügend "Nicht-Organisierte" Ich-schlag-Alles-ab-Angler in Bayern gibt und diese über das Jahr hinweg ein Gewässer mit gerade mal 20m Breite kaputt machen.

Es geht hier nicht um schwarze oder weisse Schafe, was jedoch unbestritten ist, dass in der Übersicht der Schonmasse und Schonzeiten gerade die südlichen Länder (eben Bayern und BW) relativ hohe Ausprägungen haben. Des Weiteren ist jedoch immer eine Hemmschwelle beim "Aneignen" gegeben - anders könnte man sich die ganze Schonmaß und -zeit Geschichte sowieso sparen. 
Zu Deinem Bsp.: ein niedriges Schonmaß (landesweit) mit einem relativ hohen Aufkommen eines Fisches in einem Gewässer zu begründen erscheint mir nicht unbedingt sehr überzeugend - nix für ungut.


----------



## ChristophL (11. April 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

Es gibt viele Angler die sich einfach an Schonmaße und Fanglimits halten.

Setzt man diese runter, dann wird auch mehr Fisch mitgenommen. Zu den Schonmaßen fällt mir nur ein, Hecht im Teich 50cm, Fluß 60cm bei uns.

Zuviel ? k.A., dafür werden aber jedes Jahr schöne Hechte gefangen.

Jeder Hecht der mal 40cm hatte wird irgendwann 70cm haben - wer ihn vorher fängt hat selber schuld, dafür sind Schonmaße.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. April 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

Das mit den Schonmaßen ist schon eine sinnvolle Sache und je nach Gewässer variabel und jeder Angler sieht das auch anders, ich wäre jedenfalls auch froh gerade touristisch an einem See zu Angeln, der auch viele große Fische enthält und am einfachsten ist da nun mal ein hohes Schonmaß. Allerdings sollte da auch eine größere Anzahl drinnen sein.  :g Dauernd gefangene und wieder zurückgesetzte Hechte sind so pralle ja auch nicht, hatte jedenfalls nicht den Eindruck das die sich dadurch leichter an den Haken locken lassen, das ist aber eine andere Frage.

Das mit dem "Schleppen" stößt mir aber auf. Auch Mundartliche & Landsmannschaftliche Eigenarten können nicht darüber hinweghelfen, daß gerade in Angelordnungen (für alle) EINDEUTIGE Begriffe zu verwenden sind. Schleppen und Schleppangeln wie auch Schleppnetze und Schleppnetzfischerei ist nun mal für das Angeln vom fahrenden Boot reserviert, eine Mehrfachverwendung für anderes Angeln ist nicht korrekt. Wenn man Köder einzieht, spricht man vom Spinnfischen etc., beim ziehenden Angeln mit nicht-Raubfischködern fehlt da ein eingängiger Name - der aber nun mal nicht schleppen sein muß (darf). 
So wie sich "Sbirolino" für Dynamische Wurf- und Tauchposen eingebürgert hat könnte man hier auch dazulernen, wenn jemand "Einziehangeln mit Wurm oder Made" meint soll er das bitteschön auch sagen und schreiben. 
Vielleicht können uns da ja die Italiener da wieder weiterhelfen!  #h


----------



## feinripp (18. April 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage für mich, ist eine andere... Da derjenige, welcher das "Hausrecht" an einem Gewässer besitzt auch die Bedingungen festlegen kann (solange diese mit dem geltenden Fischereirecht konform gehen!) würde es mich eher interessieren, ob für Vereinsmitglieder und für Gäste die gleichen Rechte gelten?
> .......
> Denn gerade in Bayern hab ich manchmal das Gefühl, Gastangler sind nur dazu da teure Gastkarten zu kaufen um die Vereinskasse aufzubessern... Und bei den Preisentwicklungen im Gastkartenbereich ist Bayern bald in einer Liga mit Österreich...


 
Genau so siehts aus. Ich kenne die Strecken dort unten genau. War dort Jahrelang als Gastangler unterwegs. Hab im schwarzen Regen, Weissen Regen und im Stau gefischt. Fakt ist, daß dort aber heftig mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Die Spezies dürfen im Schongebiet fischen, da haben wir vom Stauwehr aus die U-Boote stehen sehen. Keine Kunst dort an einen guten Fisch zu kommen. Als Gastangler ist man da sofort reif. Genauso die vielen Verbote, die genau so angelegt sind, daß man in diesen Gewässern so gut wie nichts mehr fangen kann. Hierzu auch der Beitrag den ich damals über den Weissen Regen geschrieben habe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=35133

 Das Fischrecht im Unterlauf des W.Regens von Kötzting bis Mündung gehörte der alten Dame Fr. Höcherl. Als diese altersbdingt abgetreten ist, ging das Recht an den Hr. Höcherl über, mit seiner Pension. Seitdem gilt dort ähnliches Regelwerk. Keine Spinnangeln, mit der Fliege gefangene Fische sind zurückzusetzen etc..

Alleine schon das Erwerben der Angelerlaubnis für den S. Regen und den Stau war immer wieder spannend. So richtig nett warens da nicht, sag ich mal.
Und was der Kollege da geschrieben hat, von wegen im S. Regen könne nicht mit Kunstköder gefischt werden, ist purer Blödsinn, sicher ist das Gewässer verkrautet, aber das ist für jemanden ders kann, kein Thema. Im Übrigen haben dort die Spezies keine Probleme damit, mit Blinkern und Gufis oder auch mal mit dem lebenden Rotauge zu angeln. Alles selbst erlebt.
Und bei den Einschränkungen, die für den Stau gelten, ist es nahezu unmöglich einen guten Fisch zu fangen. Wer das Gewässer kennt, weiss was ich meine.

Im Regenfluss ist soweit ich mich errinnern kann das Angeln mit Kunstködern verboten.(Da könnte es klappen auf den Hecht.) Im Stausee darf man vom Ufer aus ( keine Standplätze der Räuber, die finden sich ausserhalb der Wurfweite). Alles ist so aud´sgelegt, daß man möglichst wenig fängt.
Ich sehe kein Problem darin, nur mit einer Angel auf Räuber zu angeln. Das ist vollkommen in Ordnung.  Auch die Schonmaße.. ok. Hechte unter 70 setze ich eh immer zurück.
Ich bin in Bayern geboren, aber die Spezlwirtschaft, die kann halt scho nerven, 
Aber Gastanglern die Karte für den W. Regen zu verweigern weil dieser in der falschen Pension wohnt?!


Ich fahr halt jetzt woanders hin, zum Fischen und mir kommt es gewiss nicht darauf an möglichst viele Fische zu fangen, sondern ich will meine Angelmethode doch gerne innerhalb allgemein anerkannter Regeln und waidgerecht dem Gewässer anpassen können. Aber wenn direkt vor den Füssen die Hechte jagen, du sie aber nicht beangeln darfst, und am gegenüberliegenden Ufer die Einheimischen mit 15cm Rotaugen Stellfischchen spielen. Das nervt scho.

Nur meine persönliche subj. Meinung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. April 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*



			
				RaWagrayling schrieb:
			
		

> Sollten gleichzeitig zwei halbwegs stattliche Karpfen anbeißen, wäre ich sehr daran interessiert, Deinen verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit diesen zu studieren - ich bin immer gern bereit, etwas dazu zu lernen!



Was, nicht in der Lage beidhändig zu drillen und den Doppeldrill auszuführen?   |evil: 
Was ist los mit der 2. Pfote - Gicht oder Raucherklaue ? -> Sofort den Angelschein abgeben, Nachschulung, sonst Lebenslänglich - nur noch eine Rute.
Wer noch nie 2 Karpfen an 2 Ruten gedrillt hat weiß nicht wie spannend das ist. 
Das sich meist einer seine etwas bessere Chance nutzt und sich dann schnell vom Haken macht ist in Ordnung und im Sinne des Erfinders. Sonst gibts halt 2 Fische und das ist dann wirklich was.  :q  :q  :q

Ein "anständiger" Angler kann auch wenigstens einen Fisch mit den Knien haltedrillen, schon mal probiert?  :m Sofern dann jemand zum Keschern kommt geht das sogar easy - andersherum haben ja manche schon Probleme einen Fisch ordentlich zu keschern  :g


----------



## Chicago Angler (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

Als erstes moechte ich den Hoecherls und dem Fisherstueberl danken, denn ohne einige Familien Angelurlaube in meiner Jugend dort, waere ich nicht so angelverrueckt wie ich heute bin.

Ich habe einige Gedanken bezueglich dem Blinker Artikel und Posts hier:

Ungluecklicherweise kann eine wahre Trophaen Fischerei, wo man eine realistische Chance auf einen einmaligen kapitalen Fang hat, nur durch strenge Schonmassnahmen bestehend bleiben. Ich finde die Hoecherls haben eine gute Mischung von Regeln, die einem erlauben tolle Faenge zu haben, ohne der Umwelt zuschaden. Dem Blinker Author scheinen solche Gedanken wenig zu intressieren.

Ich finde, die Regulierung fuer Schleppen ziemlich eindeutig.  Mann muss das schon missverstehen wollen und/ oder keine Ahnung haben wie der Blinkermensch.  Natuerlich kann man vom Ufer Naturkoeder schleppen.

Ich verstehe ein privates Gewaesser so, dass der Eigentuemer die Regeln strenger saetzen kann wie er lustig ist.  Als Angler hat mann natuerlich das Recht dort nicht zu Angeln, falls einem die Regeln nicht passen.  Als Angler hat mann die Pflicht sich mit den lokalen Regeln zu familiarisieren.  Wenn ich irgentwo weit hinreise, stelle ich vorher sicher per Telefon, email, website etc. das mich keine boesen Ueberraschungen erwarten.

Jemand schrieb, dass es illegal ist kapitale Fische zurueckzusetzen?  Ist das deutsche Fischereirecht so verrueckt?

Petri Heil und entschuldigt mein schon reichlich holpriges Deutsch#q  !  Hoffentlich hilft mir Anglerboard.de wieder fit zu werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*



> Jemand schrieb, dass es illegal ist kapitale Fische zurueckzusetzen? Ist das deutsche Fischereirecht so verrueckt?


Leider ja!!


> Petri Heil und entschuldigt mein schon reichlich holpriges Deutsch ! Hoffentlich hilft mir Anglerboard.de wieder fit zu werden.


Passt scho)


----------



## Pikebite (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

Hallo Leute,

ist ja alles gut und schön. Auch ich bin für vernünftige Mindestmasse (die genannten sind absolut ok) und verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit Fischen und Gewässern. Allerdings traue ich mir durchaus zu, selbst zu beurteilen, was ich noch verantworten kann und was nicht. Ich kriege ehrlich gesagt zuviel, wenn ich mir eine Gastkarte kaufe, wo ein ganzer Katalog von Einschränkungen und Verboten dran hängt. So wurde mir z.B. schon die Mindestlänge meines Blinkers vorgeschrieben ("nicht unter 8 cm"), beim Raubfischangeln mindestens 35er Schnur und Stahlvorfach (Weissensee/Österreich), an meinem Vereinsweiher war früher sogar das Angeln mit Würmern und Maden verboten - wegen der Gefahr, dass Regenbogenforellen zu tief schlucken könnten.

Muss das alles wirklich sein? Schließlich gibt es Gewässer, wo lediglich die gesetzlichen Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten, eine Rutenbeschränkung und ein Fanglimit vorgeschrieben sind. Viele und große Fische gibt es da aber trotzdem!

Deshalb lautet mein Appell an die Gewässerbesitzer: Knallt nicht alles mit Beschränkungen und Verboten zu.

Im Gegenzug sollten diejenigen Angler, die sich am Wasser wie die Wildsäue benehmen (die gibt es zweifellos) mal ein wenig in sich gehen und sich fragen, woher die Gewässerbesitzer ihre Anregungen für Verbote hernehmen...Wenn alle vernünftig und mit Augenmaß fischen gingen, hätten wir die o.g. Probleme kaum noch. Schaut mal nach Holland, wieviel Freiheit und gute Fischbestände gleichzeitig möglich sind.


----------



## HuchenAlex (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

auch als Nicht - Deutscher will ich da mal eine kurze Wortmeldung einwerfen...

Ein Problem ist wohl auch, daß sich immer wieder einige finden, die über keinerlei Art von "Hausverstand" oder Selbstbeschränkung verfügen.. alles, was erlaubt ist, wird - von einigen wenigen - bis zum äußersten strapaziert.. 
Eine Beschränkung von 100 Fischtagen pro Saison, die so nebenbei nur 7 Monate dauert? für einige kein Problem, das auszureizen... Entnahme von  max. 200 Salmonieden pro Jahr? auch das wird geschafft... soll mir mal jemand erklären, was er mit 200 Forellen pro Jahr - für den Eigengenbrauch wohlgemerkt - anstellt.... 

ich will jetzt ned falsch verstanden werden als jemand, der grundsätzlich so weitgehende Beschränkungen begrüßt.. aber ohne eine gewisse Reglementierung geht es offenbar nicht... oben genannte Bestimmungen gelten etwa an meinem Hausgewässer.. Fischer, die das ausreizen, sind wohl schlimmer wie jeder Kormoranbefall..

In Österreich ist es an den "schöneren" Strecken wie Salmoniedenflüssen oft so, daß nur ganz bestimmte Methoden geduldet werden... ich kann durchaus nachvollziehen, warum es am Äschenfluß eher unerwünscht ist, etwa mit Made zu fischen.. an meinem Hausgewässer ist das z.B. erlaubt.. in Händen eines verantwortungsvollen, geübten und aufmerksamen Anglers, der nicht jeden Untermaßigen verangelt und dann womöglich noch einer minutenlang Operation unterzieht, um nur ja das Vorfach nicht abschneiden zu müssen, wär wohl auch das kein Problem..

leider ist das in der Realität aber nicht so...

Das gute Reviere auch ihren Preis haben, versteht sich von selbst.. in Österreich sind viele Reviere sicherlich überteuert.. auf der anderen Seite bringt das den Vorteil, dort wirklich herrvoragende Fischerei vorzufinden, da eben nicht täglich Kohorten von Fischern unterwegs sind.. 

Da ich die genauen Bedingungen und Verhältnisse am im Artikel beschriebenen Revier nicht kenne, möcht ich mich dazu mal nicht weiter äußern oder beurteilen, wie dort die Fangchancen wohl sind, auch wenn mir Argumente wie "die Steine sind rutschig" als Rechtfertigung für ein generelles Verbot der Watangelei doch eher mager vorkommen...

Es sollte doch noch so etwas wie eine gewisse Selbstverantwortung geben, ob man sich zutraut, da raus zu waten, oder nicht..  sonst herrschen hier auch bald amerikanische Verhältnisse, wo auf jedem Feuerzeug eine ganze Litanei von Hinweisen wie "kann nach Benutzung heiß sein" steht...

Alex


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*



			
				Huchenalex schrieb:
			
		

> ich will jetzt ned falsch verstanden werden als jemand, der grundsätzlich so weitgehende Beschränkungen begrüßt.. aber ohne eine gewisse Reglementierung geht es offenbar nicht... oben genannte Bestimmungen gelten etwa an meinem Hausgewässer.. Fischer, die das ausreizen, sind wohl schlimmer wie jeder Kormoranbefall..



@Alex
ich versteh dich voll und ganz. Du bist an der Enns zu Hause, ich an der Vils.. wenn man mit einem Fluss aufgewachsen ist, dann entwickelt man normalerweise keine "Raubfischer" Menthalität - weil der Fluss irgendwie schon ein Teil von DIR selbst ist.

Dass es Leute gibt, die ohne Bedenken die letzte Bachforelle aus einem Fluss entnehmen würden - weil es Ihnen schlichtweg wurscht ist - ist leider die Realität.
Und ich glaube auch du weißt wie weh es tun kann wenn man Kollegen sieht die mit einer "Nach mir die Sinnflut" Einstellung Gewässer leerfischen.

Ich habe eigentlich immer gedacht, jeder Angler hat wenigstens ein bisschen "anglerisches Grunddenken" - aber diesen Glauben habe ich endgültig verloren, als im Blinker zahreiche Leserbriefe aufgetaucht sind, die dem Autor noch gedankt haben, dass er solch gravierende Mißstände wie in dem Artikel beschrieben aufgedeckt hat - und sie sozusagen vor einem Horror-Urlaub bewahrt hat!


----------



## feinripp (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @Alex
> ich versteh dich voll und ganz. Du bist an der Enns zu Hause, ich an der Vils.. wenn man mit einem Fluss aufgewachsen ist, dann entwickelt man normalerweise keine "Raubfischer" Menthalität - weil der Fluss irgendwie schon ein Teil von DIR selbst ist.
> 
> Dass es Leute gibt, die ohne Bedenken die letzte Bachforelle aus einem Fluss entnehmen würden - weil es Ihnen schlichtweg wurscht ist - ist leider die Realität.
> ...




In der Tat hast Du mit dem was Du da sagst recht Franz 16, leider ist dieses gierige Fischraubrittertum durchaus anzutreffen. Ich bin Mitglied in einem kl. Angelverein, wir kümmern uns um ein kleines Forellenwasser, da steckt ne Menge Arbeit drin, und das will man sich auch nicht von irgendwelchen Rabauken kaputtmachen lassen, ganz klar. Sicher, ich liebe mein Wasser sozusagen, ich brauch auch nicht unbedingt fangen. Ich denke aber, wenn man Beschränkungen einführt, wie z. B. die Entnahme von höchstens 1-2 Edelfischen und vernünftige Schonmaße-Zeiten/- Gebiete, dann muss das aber auch für alle gelten und nicht für einige mehr für die anderen weniger. Wenn ich Gastkarten ausgebe, weil ich scharf auf die Kohle bin, dann sollte auch eine gewisse Fairness herrschen. Ansonsten sieht das für mich so aus wie " wasch mir den Pelz aber mach mich nicht nass".
Gruß


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*



> Wenn ich Gastkarten ausgebe, weil ich scharf auf die Kohle bin, dann sollte auch eine gewisse Fairness herrschen. Ansonsten sieht das für mich so aus wie " wasch mir den Pelz aber mach mich nicht nass".



Vollkommen richtig ! 
Abzocke ist ein absolutes Tabu! 
Ich finde die Regelungen aber fair, fast überall in der Oberpfalz findet man ähnliche Beschränkungen vor - trotzdem kommen jährlich tausende Angler um ihren Urlaub in unserer Region zu verbringen - warum wohl ?
Weil sie hier meist in unberührter Natur angeln können und einigermaßen gute Chancen auf einen schönen Fisch haben. 
Klasse statt Masse könnte man sagen. 

Es gibt sicher Angler die damit nicht klarkommen, aber die müssen dann halt an den Forellenpuff gehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Blinkerausgabe 03/2005 – Bericht „Angeln erlaubt - Fangen verboten!“ Seite 32-35*

Der richtige Link ist
http://www.fischerstueberl.de/
und viele positive bzw. zusprechende und dem Blinker-Autor sehr emotional die Ohren säumende  |smash: Beiträge  :g findet sich unter: 
http://www.gastbuchland.de/gastbuch.php?user=Fischerstueberl

Und das ist ja nun wirklich nicht teuer, sondern für die Hausgäste im Verhältnis zu den Normal-Einzelkarten sehr günstig:
"Hausgäste erhalten die Wochenkarte im Stausee und Schwarzen Regen zum Sonderpreis von Euro 20.-"


----------

